# Query re: ICSI



## Poppypop (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi all, I've been lurking on this board for a while but have had a bit of a shock today so was hoping someone will have had something similar and can advise!  We have been going through the various fertility investigations for a while with our GP before being referred. We had our first appointment at RFC just before Christmas and then hubby had his SA done a few weeks later. We heard nothing until today, when we received a letter which stated that there were "some abnormalities but the sample would be suitable for treatment by ICSI" I was a bit shocked by this as although previous samples hadn't been brilliant we were always led to believe that the main issue lay with me (no POCS but very infrequent ovulation)

I suppose my question is, has any anyone else received a letter stating this and should I take it to mean that ICSI is the only option they are offering or is it just to let us that know that if we were to go further down the road of treatment we would just be doing ICSI instead of IVF? - I know they will discuss this at our next appointment but I'm finding the whole process very emotional and was just hoping to get my head around things before we go back.

Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

hello poppypop

course that is so emotional that is so tough to take in on its own especialy when they dont go into to very much detail, have faith and plenty pg positive mental attitute!!!! at least it is suitable for isci so thats positive and there is so many things to improve sperm!!! 

I know my friend received the same letter and was like u didnt know what it all meant,she cried for weeks and without ivf or icsi and infrequent periods , she got pregnant from an ovulation cycle and her own hubbys sperm naturally.she is now 20 weeks!!


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hiya poppypop,

Hope you're feeling a bit better, its always a shock when you think you know the problem and it turns out to be something else  

Usually during the testing process if they find an issue that is likely to make other treatments not work they go straight to a treatment that has a better chance of working. If they have discovered that DH/OH have an issue with his swimmers then icsi has a far higher success rate than anything else. 

My hubby and I had a situation similar to yours, I had erratic cycles which we thought would be the issue until we discovered a sperm problem! We chose to look at it as 'whatever it takes to get the best possible outcome is fine..... ' (the result is fast asleep upstairs  )

Try not to panic, you will get the test results explained at next appoint and icsi is no different to ivf (for you anyway, the work is done elsewhere  ) 

 and hopefully you will get the result you're hoping for v v soon  

Helen xx


----------



## Poppypop (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Mmcm and Helen, thanks so much for taking the time to read and reply. I think I had it so set in my head that we would be going for an ovulation induction that it has completely thrown me at the though of anything else. Helen, do you know if there is any level of negotiation on the treatment, although we are desperate for a child I am still in my 20s so I think I'd like to try getting my cycles regular and trying for another while before going for anything more invasive. I know with the sperm issue that is a lot of wishful thinking but am curious if it is something that can be considered?


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi again,

I'm not sure what else they might offer you before the icsi, I don't think (although I'm no expert  ) they will offer any 'treatment' as such (as far as I know their isn't any other treatment than icsi for sperm issues?) but they might still be able to give you something to help you ovulate so that you can try naturally. 

As you say, you have time on your side and their are lots of examples about of people that get pregnant naturally even though they didn't think they would   and once you feel ready (if it hasn't happened naturally) you can ask to be re-referred back to the hospital. Its worth asking at your next appointment and they will be able to tell you what your options are from here  

Best of luck with whatever you decide and big  

Helen xx


----------



## Poppypop (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi Helen, Thanks again for replying to me. Hopefully i can get my head around the whole thing sometime this century!


----------

